# Trident MKl with a wisker biscuit fitted



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Trident MKl with a Wisker Biscuit Fitted we have left the center stem long so it can be ajusted to fit the indevidual shooter .


----------



## harpersgrace

Looks good Pete


----------



## BCLuxor

Pete can we get some more images? ... lots of them?...That looks like what I have been after for a while now. Are these going into production or is this some kind of personal project? great work.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Now THAT is what I call a slingbow! I predict that this could quickly become a standard against which others are measured...

More pics please (and info about availability)


----------



## treefork

Pete that looks neat.


----------



## norca

ive been lucky enough to have seen this in flesh it must be the best whole slingshot set up ive ever seen

bands tubes shot and arrows fantastic this is one hard to beat setup

cans hunting and fishing cant get better


----------



## BCLuxor

@norca can the whisker be attached and de attaches quickly and does it come with the purchase or is it brought separate?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

luxor5 said:


> @norca can the whisker be attached and de attaches quickly and does it come with the purchase or is it brought separate?


Hi the whisker is held in place with a 5mm High tensile steel set screw so it will take time to put on and off the whisker will be a extra to the sale of the catapult attatcment holes will come as standers in the trident


----------



## BCLuxor

Awesome stuff Pete, you will however sell the whiskers?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

i think so just looking into the costing for a bulk bye of them, they are not cheap but you get what ya pay for :thumbsup:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I like this	, i havent seen a sling bow set up like this yet.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I like this , i havent seen a sling bow set up like this yet.


hi thanks just got a few mods to carry out on the master patterns then of we go going to do Black finish only to start with i think then bulid up to full camo


----------



## Thistle

For some reason my 'thread' mail is not coming through. I've checked notification stats. Everything seems to be fine. Having said that...

T-MK1. You know I want one  Just about everything I own is black, white, or gray -- even the dogs are gray accept for the one Vizsla. I hope it's okay for me to hold out for the camo. I'm happy to wait.

I also have a stupid question. I want to learn how make ammo. Sourcing it locally, where I live, in the larger size I want, is appearing to be a problem. I'm seriously thinking about attempting to make my own. *Your ammo moulds* look like they'll get the job done. I'm wondering if they come with a really good set of instructions???

I'll check back again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Thistle

I found what I was looking for. I just watched Joerg Sprave's review of a 12-shot 16mm lead mould on his channel.

He's using a really cool lead pot with an automatic filling system for his molten lead, which I didn't know about. I DO NOW. It looks a lot easier than I thought it would be. And the speed at which he was filling the chambers makes me very happy to see it. It took him less than a minute to fill and empty the mould. It's incredible! I'm going to be able to cast my own ammo!

That guy is amazingly helpful. He had 100 lead ammo balls made in about 30 minutes! Yes, I'm 'sainting' this guy! Now and forever.

Joerg Sprave, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## norca

get a lee pro pot and a milbro mould and ya there nowt to it just keep away from water when casting its bad


----------



## Thistle

norca said:


> get a lee pro pot and a milbro mould and ya there nowt to it just keep away from water when casting its bad


Norca, thanks. As soon as I saw Joerg's vid, I immediately went excavating to unearth one.


----------



## norca

hows it going in deepest darkest Milbro land


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

norca said:


> hows it going in deepest darkest Milbro land


Just reworking the brace and grip will be good to go end of this month


----------



## norca

gona be good hope ya got me address peter ok :bouncy:


----------



## WILD BILL

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I like this , i havent seen a sling bow set up like this yet.


----------



## Harpman

What type is that?


----------



## oldmiser

Looking real good Pete..You will have to do a video on the finished product..Looks like a good seller~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Gilliat

Hi all,

Does anyone have any idea what model/make is that whisker biscuit? 
As far as I could see in the 2 small pictures of the initial post looks
very similar to this one :
Octane Hostage Whisker Capture Arrow Rest:


----------



## SlingBowPro

Gilliat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what model/make is that whisker biscuit?
> As far as I could see in the 2 small pictures of the initial post looks
> very similar to this one :
> Octane Hostage Whisker Capture Arrow Rest:


 yes that is the same one. $13 on amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009X0UJRM/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?qid=1406779397&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------

